# Not yet a Mason



## Deon (Jun 6, 2014)

Good day all.
My name is Deon Van Zyl.I live in South Africa,I am not a mason yet stil waiting for my interview.
I would love to get some good advice from masons,maybe some articles or sites on the web that is legitimate as on the net is alot of sites that give false information.I have gone trough the website of the Grand lodge of South Africa the history and explanations.
Thank you all


----------



## Deon (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 7, 2014)

If you're waiting for an interview that would suggest that you already have a Proposer to ask questions of, so you should do so. He should be able to point you to information that is relevant to the Freemasonry where you are and also your prospective Lodge.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome to the online community here Deon!


----------



## Deon (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you to all, i went and did some futher research and found a few websites thats of some use... Masonic lodge of education and so on. My interview is in this week and is from the netherlantic constitusion.


----------

